# afficher un tableau avec xcode



## michaelkael (4 Mai 2006)

bonjour
je bidouille avec xcode sur un programme en c++. Je commence à voir comment xcode fonctionne, cependant une question m'interroge : y a t il moyen d'afficher les composantes d'un tabelau à partir d'xcode, au lieu de bêtement l'afficher dans le programme. Je sais que certain débuggeurs le font, donc je me disais...


----------



## tatouille (5 Mai 2006)

michaelkael a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> je bidouille avec xcode sur un programme en c++. Je commence à voir comment xcode fonctionne, cependant une question m'interroge : y a t il moyen d'afficher les composantes d'un tabelau à partir d'xcode, au lieu de bêtement l'afficher dans le programme. Je sais que certain débuggeurs le font, donc je me disais...



printf dans la console ?:rateau:


----------



## michaelkael (17 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> printf dans la console ?:rateau:



en fait j'utilise des types vector de la bibliothèque standard. dans ce cas de variables, il ne me revoit que l'adresse. Ce qui n'est pas très pratique...


----------



## tatouille (17 Mai 2006)

utilises gdb nm .. enfin le debugueur de xcode


----------



## ntx (17 Mai 2006)

Les vecteurs de la STL sont des objets bien plus complexes qu'un tableau C. Tu peux accéder aux attributs via le debugeur, mais franchement c'est bien plus simple de l'afficher dans la console :

```
[FONT=monospace]
[/FONT]std::ostream& operator<< (std::ostream& out,[FONT=monospace]
[/FONT]                                       const vector_t& v) {
    std::copy(v.begin(), v.end(), os_iter_t(out, " "));
    return out;
}
```


----------

